# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Los agricultores tienen garantizada el agua de riego hasta el próximo febrero

## Embalses

*LORCA*


* Los agricultores tienen garantizada el agua de riego hasta el próximo febrero* 



  Los 16 hectómetros disponibles permitirán la distribución de noviembre a marzo de unos 1.300 metros cúbicos por hectárea que podrían aumentar si llueve 



 13.11.08 -A. S. / T. M. M. / P. W. R.| LORCA




REUNIÓN. El presidente de los regantes, Manuel Soler Miras, con representantes de cooperativas agrarias, empresas de manipulación de productos hortícolas y semilleros, ayer mañana. / LV




  El presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes, Manuel Soler Miras, garantizó ayer el agua de riego a los productores lorquinos hasta el próximo febrero y aseguró que la disponibilidad de agua para los próximos cinco meses del año hidrológico en la localidad es de 16 millones de metros cúbicos.
 Soler mantuvo ayer una reunión con representantes de cooperativas agrarias de Lorca, empresas de manipulación de productos hortícolas y semilleros, para informarles de las disponibilidades de agua de riego para el período comprendido entre noviembre y marzo.
 Según explicó, los 16 hectómetros de agua disponible permitirán la distribución de noviembre a marzo de unos 1.300 metros cúbicos por hectárea, cantidades que se prevé puedan ser mayores si se incrementa el régimen de lluvias y si, como está previsto, se aprueba un nuevo trasvase del Tajo al Segura.
 El presidente de los regantes señaló que la disponibilidad de agua de riego permitirá a los agricultores aumentar su producción en torno a un 15 por ciento, un porcentaje que consideró prudente «porque estamos un poco mejor que en años anteriores y se puede levantar un poco la mano, pero sin pasarnos, porque no tenemos agua garantizada para primavera».
 Entre los recursos disponibles de la Comunidad de Regantes se encuentran 2,7 hectómetros del Pantano de Puentes, 1,8 de aportaciones del caudal del río Luchena, 1,2 de pozos oficiales, 3,4 de pozos particulares y unos 500.000 metros cúbicos de los pozos de sequía.
 Otros recursos disponibles son 3,8 hectómetros del trasvase Tajo-Segura, 900.000 metros cúbicos de balsas, 750.000 de agua depurada y 438.000 procedentes de los caudales de Estremera.
*Más plantaciones*  
 El presidente de los regantes aseguró que las actuales perspectivas de agua permiten ampliar las hectáreas de plantaciones, «pero siempre dentro de una moderación». Y explicó que en los últimos años están se han reducido hasta un 50%. En cuanto a los precios apuntó que «están al alza», después de que hayan permanecido estables por la coincidencia con la salida a los mercados de producción de bróculi, lechuga y alcachofa de Reino Unido, Francia y Alemania. «ahora, los precios de esos productos son rentables, a pesar de que coinciden con la cosecha de nuestro competidor Italia».

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/200811...-20081113.html

----------

